# Wie mache ich diesen Blumen/Schnörkel Effekt!?



## MASC of Kopfarbeit (13. Oktober 2005)

hi!
ich weiss zwar ziemlich genau was ich will, aber nicht wie man es bezeichnet und ausserdem keine ahnung wie ich es umsetzen soll bzw kann...

es geht um diese blumen mässigen schnörkeleien, die so aussehen als würden sie quasi ins bild 'reinwachsen', einfach nur schwarz....bei  http://www.mtv.de/load sieht man das was ich meine...und ich glaube bei dem einen silbermond video wird auch mit sowas ähnlichem gearbeitet....

wenn niemand versteht was ich meine könnte ich auch mal nach beispielbildern suchn und hier reinstellen, falls ihr mir so schon helfen könnt um so besser...

mir würde auch einfach schon die bezeichnung für diesen effekt langen, dann könnte ich selber weiter suchen, aber ich habe keine idee wie man das bezeichnen könnte

schonmal danke im voraus


----------



## AKrebs70 (14. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!
Wenn Du so etwas mit Photoshop machen möchtes, machst Du so etwas am besten mit Brushes.

Axel


----------



## MASC of Kopfarbeit (14. Oktober 2005)

wenn du sagst "wenn du sowas mit photoshop machen willst.." impliziert das etwa, das man sowas besser mit einem anderen programm oder per hand zeichnet!!!

und ist es auch nicht aufwendig das ganze nur mit brushes zu malen! gibt es keine andere möglichkeiten

wie nennt man den jetzt sowas? keiner ne idee?


----------



## oscarr (14. Oktober 2005)

Du könntest ein Foto von den gewünschten Pflanzen nehmen, diese Freistellen und dann Schwarz färben. 

Um sowas zu erhalten gibtes sehr viele Wege in Photoshop. Der eleganteste ist natürlich einfach diese selbst zu zeichnen.

Du kannst auch mal die gängigen Seiten nach Brushes durchsuchen. Da ist bestimmt auch ein Brushset dabei wos Blumen und son kram gibt.



			
				MASC of Kopfarbeit hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie nennt man den jetzt sowas? keiner ne idee?



Mir ist kein Name für soeinen simplen Effekt bekannt. Sowas erstelllt man in ein paar Minuten wenn man sich mit Photoshop einigermaßen auskennt.


----------



## versuch13 (14. Oktober 2005)

Hi, das gab es hier auch schon des öfteren. Am besten machst du das mit einem Vektorprogramm, wie Illustrator oder Freehand, vor allem wenn das danach auch noch animiert werden soll. Vielleicht hilft dir der Thread weiter..


 Gruß


----------



## MASC of Kopfarbeit (14. Oktober 2005)

danke versuch13, der andere thread war genau das was ich gesucht habe. Leider kenn ich mich überhaut nicht mit Vektorprogrammen aus, muss ich mal kucken, trotzdem danke!

ja und oscarr das mit dem foto der pfanze is zwar ne nette idee, ich denke aber nicht das ich damit das gewünsche ergebniss bekommen.....und ich kenn mich auch mit photoshop einigermassen aus, bloss um das selbst zeichnen zu können, muss man das auch in echt selbstzeichnen können und da hörts bei mir auf! ich such trotzdem mal nach evtl. geeigneten brushes. Habt ihr da evtl. links!? hab noch nie nach soetwas gesucht und weiss deshalb nicht wie gut der Erfolg ist. Wenn man eh sofort was gutes findet, vergesst das mit dem link!

also schonmal danke ich probier jetzt mal etwas rum


----------



## MASC of Kopfarbeit (14. Oktober 2005)

alles klar! das mit den brushes ist ja easy! aber ehrlich gesagt auch etwas doof! das kann ja dann jeder! 

wüsste zu gerne wie man das mit freehand selbst generiert


----------



## oscarr (14. Oktober 2005)

Genauso wie in Photosho pauch, Bezier Kurven aka Zeichenstift aka Pfadwekzeug. Nur das es in Freehand/Illustartor halt Vektoren sind.


----------



## iNstinct (19. Oktober 2005)

hab mal inner knappen stunde was gebastelt. vorlage war das dingens von mtv ....


----------



## MASC of Kopfarbeit (19. Oktober 2005)

ja kool! sieht aber genauso aus wie bei mtv       aber hast du ja gesagt!!

ja dieser tipp mit den brushes war ein sehr guter! hatte mir noch nie welche runtergeladen bzw selbst welche gemacht, einfach noch nicht mit den möglichkeiten beschäftigt!!

das mit den ranken hab ich gerade auch etwas zurückgestellt, weil ich mit nem flyer und homepage beschäftigt bin/war....wenn ich aber mal was in der richtung gemacht hab, kann ichs ja hier reinstellen...

allerdings hab ich mit Hilfe der neuen Brushes die ich verwende einen 'effekt' (dieser Flecken/Spritzer style) hinbekommen, den ich auch schon lange haben wollte! das ergebniss könnt ihr euch hier angucken http://www.nbp-online.de 

kritik bzw feedback ist erwünscht    

ich weiss is nix grossen aber ich mags meist eher minimalistisch


----------



## Philip Kurz (19. Oktober 2005)

*räusper* ... das Photoshopforum ist kein Showcase ... *räusper* ... Netiquette?! ... *räusper* ... 

Btw:
Ich finde, dass du diesen "Splattereffekt" stärker mit dem Logo in Verbindung bringen könntest.


----------



## iNstinct (19. Oktober 2005)

der grundstamm is halt mtv. musst dir dann einzelne teile zusammensuchen und die verbinden. dürfte die einfachste art sein


----------



## versuch13 (19. Oktober 2005)

Davon mal abgesehen dass das hier kein Showcase ist, wie radde schon erwähnt hat, sieht das auch nichts aus finde ich, ist aber kein schlechter anfang.


 Gruß


----------



## djcritical (30. November 2007)

Nun bleibt ja nur noch die Frage wie man den ganzen Spaß animieren kann .. 
Also ich mache mit diversen Brushes oder in Illustrator die Flora Vectoren und hau mir das alles in After Effects .. Doch wie richtig animieren? Skalieren ist nicht der richtige Effekt dafür. Auch einblenden nicht. Die Animationen in den MTV oder VIVA Videos "wachsen" ja quasi. Von der Wurzel an steigt die Pflanze nach oben und links und rechts blühen die Blätter etc. auf. Hat da einer eine Ahnung wie das gemacht wird. Speziell jetzt auch für Video oder Flash Animationen. Probiere da schon eine Ewigkeit rum und find auch keine Tutorials im Netz dazu.

Dangööö.. Gruß Dave


----------



## versuch13 (30. November 2007)

djcritical hat gesagt.:


> Doch wie richtig animieren? Skalieren ist nicht der richtige Effekt dafür. Auch einblenden nicht. Die Animationen in den MTV oder VIVA Videos "wachsen" ja quasi. Von der Wurzel an steigt die Pflanze nach oben und links und rechts blühen die Blätter etc. auf. Hat da einer eine Ahnung wie das gemacht wird.



Mit Masken.


----------

